# Fun in the Sun Arnis Golf Challange Aug 20-22



## arnisandyz (Jul 19, 2004)

Datu Shishir Inocalla will be hosting a workshop/tournament for both Arnis empty-hand, padded stick, and 'live" stick divisions as well as a golf tournament on the final day in Celebration Florida. Guest instructors include Dr. Randi Shea, Raffy Pambuan, Gat Puno Baet, Mike Sayoc, Ernie Reyes Jr., and others!


----------



## DoxN4cer (Jul 20, 2004)

Are gold clubs going to be used, or will the competitors have to hit the ball with a baston?


----------



## arnisandyz (Jul 20, 2004)

DoxN4cer said:
			
		

> Are gold clubs going to be used, or will the competitors have to hit the ball with a baston?



No,  but there will be a special sparring division with 9 irons. :supcool:


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 20, 2004)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> Datu Shishir Inocalla will be hosting a workshop/tournament for both Arnis empty-hand, padded stick, and 'live" stick divisions as well as a golf tournament on the final day in Celebration Florida. Guest instructors include Dr. Randi Shea, Raffy Pambuan, Gat Puno Baet, Mike Sayoc, Ernie Reyes Jr., and others!



Golf and Arnis...? That sounds like fun!!  :ultracool


----------



## arnisandyz (Jul 20, 2004)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> Golf and Arnis...? That sounds like fun!!  :ultracool



Yeah, some of those golfers have some pretty mean swings!  Actually Datu Shishir has been working with several Pro golfers on the PGA tour, teaching them Arnis, meditation, hilot to help thier game much in the way other sports training might involve martial arts.  He is also teaching Arnis at the David Leadbetter Golf Academy. This Gathering is a way to bring the Arnis and Golf friends of his together. One time I met up wih him, he said he had some new things to show me (I thought it had to do with arnis). We ended up driving golfballs for 2 hours!


----------



## arnisandyz (Aug 9, 2004)

Tournament has been postponed. I'll post new dates when I get them.

Thanks

Andy


----------

